# Hamster



## Katieshezzq (Nov 9, 2020)

Are Syrian hamsters allowed peas? Lots of contradicting info on the internet.. Also is it normal for my new hamster BUBS to collect poo in her mouth...?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello.
Yes, they can have peas, but be mindful that they are high in sugar, so don't feed too many.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Yes, my Syrian loved peas or just a simple bit of pod, which is easier to hold and far crunchier than a pea  also noted that my feed mix (Harry Hamster) contains pea flakes so it should be ham safe.


----------

